# Had To Do It. Only $12 For A 1.5kg Tin



## freezkat (11/2/12)

Feb 10th 2012

3.3LB can of Munton's Hopped Dark LME
1.5LB Briess Light DME
1.5LB Dextrose
1.4oz Williamette pellet hops
4oz sucrose
2TBSP Molasses

start boil with 8Qt hot tap water in a 12Qt pot

boiled DME for 10 minutes then added hops,LME, 

dextrose, Sucrose, 1/4 tsp wyeast beer nutrient and 

1.5 tsp of DAP nutrient.

Boiled another 15 minutes. Poured almost 3 Gallons 

of cold hard water into primary fermenter. I used a 

1Qt pitcher to transfer hot wort into the fermenter. 

I topped off with a gallon of ice to reduce temp and 

bring volume up to 5.5Gallons

IG 1.050 at 91F (adjusted 1.0544)

Pitched Safbrew T-58


Why sucrose? because I'm cheap and it was there. Matter of fact I threw in 1 crushed Beano tablet. I am not a purist.


----------



## iralosavic (11/2/12)

freezkat said:


> Feb 10th 2012
> 
> 3.3LB can of Munton's Hopped Dark LME
> 1.5LB Briess Light DME
> ...



Had to do it

Sounds like a nice brew. One that will benefit from a bit of aging, I think.

Oh and I still buy the occasional hopped LME when I can't be bothered arguing with the missus. A $15 cash transaction at BigW goes unnoticed, but an online order does not. My friend who got me into brewing pays me for ingredients and I give him 75% of the bottled beer in the end back. I think it's his way of keeping me motivated. He never asks for all grain brews and isn't that interested when I offer - plus I tend to keg for myself. Anyway, I'm blabbering on. I don't think there's anything wrong with throwing an extract brew on from time to time - it's fun to see what a bit of experience can do to what could otherwise be a plain off-the-shelf beer.


----------



## freezkat (14/2/12)

I suffer from empty keg syndrome. 25L of beer for under $20 and under 30 minutes. I bought another can of Amber for $12. When I rack the dark into a secondary I'll pour a similar batch on top of the yeast cake made with the Amber and some Citra I have in Stock. I'll leave out the molasses.


----------



## Bongchitis (14/2/12)

freezkat said:


> ..........
> 
> Pitched Safbrew T-58
> 
> ...




:icon_vomit: 


The worst yeast I have used by a country mile. Hopefully you have used it before and know what you are in for. Not belgian, not English... just spicy/weird.


----------



## freezkat (14/2/12)

Bongchitis said:


> :icon_vomit:
> 
> 
> The worst yeast I have used by a country mile. Hopefully you have used it before and know what you are in for. Not belgian, not English... just spicy/weird.


I've never used it before either. I also had some s-33 in stock but I was disappointed by its performance on a double IPA I tried to make. I also had some cake leftover from an all grain lager I just racked the day before.


----------



## freezkat (25/2/12)

freezkat said:


> I've never used it before either. I also had some s-33 in stock but I was disappointed by its performance on a double IPA I tried to make. I also had some cake leftover from an all grain lager I just racked the day before.


I just put the Amber to use.

I added a 1/4 cup of honey

and I used 30g of Citra pellet hops. 10g for 30 minutes and 20g for 9 minutes

we got some snow the other night so I took advantage of that.


----------



## yum beer (25/2/12)

Dude, turn ya freeza down...


----------



## freezkat (25/2/12)

yum beer said:


> Dude, turn ya freeza down...



My dad was right. I shouldn't leave the freezer door open.


----------



## freezkat (27/2/12)

freezkat said:


> My dad was right. I shouldn't leave the freezer door open.


Do you think since I'm fermenting this beer at the bottom of the Ale scale 16C (61F), I might avoid some of those odd esters mentioned above ?

I know it's still going pretty slow (the first batch from the 17th of Feb). I can see it making lots of little co2 bubbles in the glass secondary


----------



## cam89brewer (27/2/12)

freezkat said:


> Do you think since I'm fermenting this beer at the bottom of the Ale scale 16C (61F), I might avoid some of those odd esters mentioned above ?
> 
> I know it's still going pretty slow. I can see it making little co2 bubbles in the glass secondary



It will lower the presence of esters but I generally find that the t-58 will always have some trace as it is used for many Belgian and full flavored beers.


----------



## freezkat (28/2/12)

cambrew said:


> It will lower the presence of esters but I generally find that the t-58 will always have some trace as it is used for many Belgian and full flavored beers.



The citra might be nice with that. I'm thinking the Williamette in the dark beer will be ...affected

I do pepper some thin American lagers. I hope I like it.

Thanks for the info.

Cheers


----------



## freezkat (3/3/12)

freezkat said:


> The citra might be nice with that. I'm thinking the Williamette in the dark beer will be ...affected
> 
> I do pepper some thin American lagers. I hope I like it.
> 
> ...



I did a gravity check today its under 1.01...soon. It's still making little bubbles. I cleaned up some stick brown crap in the neck and on the bottom of the bung with alcohol.

I had a swig off the test jar.

Burnt caramel toffee sugar. I get the Belgian idea but *T-58 is bizarre*. Maybe the weirdness is the LME I used. The Williamette was very subtle 

I have 25L more t-58 fermented amber. I'll find out exactly what t-58 does


----------



## freezkat (17/3/12)

freezkat said:


> I did a gravity check today its under 1.01...soon. It's still making little bubbles. I cleaned up some stick brown crap in the neck and on the bottom of the bung with alcohol.
> 
> I had a swig off the test jar.
> 
> ...



I racked the amber into glass. gravity 1.01. It is going pretty slow. Temp is right at the top of lager range.

The dark isn't done either


----------



## jezza79 (17/3/12)

i used that yeast also (t-58) after i piched it i read only crap reviews, and they all added up once i tasted it, smelt like a big wet dog.
i am now trying to fatten up some turkeys with it.


----------



## freezkat (20/3/12)

jezza79 said:


> i used that yeast also (t-58) after i piched it i read only crap reviews, and they all added up once i tasted it, smelt like a big wet dog.
> i am now trying to fatten up some turkeys with it.


Ferment picking up. End of the world weather deviation from the norm in Minnesota, A week of 18C-24C
it is Winter folks.

Basement is warming up. Beers are at 18.5C Dark has really tiny bubbles, Amber bubble could hold 4 of the other.


----------



## freezkat (15/4/12)

freezkat said:


> Ferment picking up. End of the world weather deviation from the norm in Minnesota, A week of 18C-24C
> it is Winter folks.
> 
> Basement is warming up. Beers are at 18.5C Dark has really tiny bubbles, Amber bubble could hold 4 of the other.



I kegged both yesterday. FG 1.001 or less

Samples. the amber/citra with sitting on the cake from the dark Is showing some real promise

the dark/williamette isn't much darker than the amber but the lack of bitterness lets that t-58 show through. T-58 isn't horrible but I wont use it again. I'm getting a banana franziskanner note.


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/12)

Hey Freezkat, what's that white stuff all over your yard, has there been a chemical spill there or something? :huh: 

I agree about that T yeast, to me it tastes like the blue trough tablets at the Men's room (not the pink ones, they are more tasty) :lol:


----------



## freezkat (15/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> Hey Freezkat, what's that white stuff all over your yard, has there been a chemical spill there or something? :huh:
> 
> I agree about that T yeast, to me it tastes like the blue trough tablets at the Men's room (not the pink ones, they are more tasty) :lol:



It was this stuff we called uh...errrr...snow? I think. For Minnesota this was the Winter that wasn't. We are usually snow locked under 2 feet from late November to mid April. This year we had maybe 4 inches standing for a month. Bugs are out early. I hope we don't get too many odd seasons like this. Termites, poisonous spiders, snakes, huanta virus mice...all that vermin are thwarted by the extended sub-freezing temps. Plus chilling wort and lagering without refrigeration as a bonus...yeah...I like snow.


----------



## kelbygreen (15/4/12)

come to aus we dont have any termites, spiders, snakes or vermin  the crocs eat all of them


----------



## homebrewkid (16/4/12)

http://youtu.be/wy_TB6onHVE


i know its off topic but this is awesome and should be shown all over the world might do a better job of stopping the boats than Gillard ever could


----------



## freezkat (16/4/12)

homebrewkid said:


> http://youtu.be/wy_TB6onHVE
> 
> 
> i know its off topic but this is awesome and should be shown all over the world might do a better job of stopping the boats than Gillard ever could


as you fellas would say, "Gold!"


----------



## freezkat (24/4/12)

freezkat said:


> as you fellas would say, "Gold!"



Both have been kegged a couple weeks and I am impressed how much body is remaining in the beer after such a thorough ferment. I get about a 3cm head at about 70KPA in a rinsed pint. Creamy, nice lacing,

What a friggin bargain


----------

